# Sort order?



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

For My Shows, it says 'Sorted by Date' at the top tight. The number 1 show on my list is The Mandalorian. At the very end of my shows list, is WandaVision, which was just released this morning. 

As of right now, WandaVision episodes cannot be accessed thru the Tivo Stream app.


----------

